# ZiwiPeak and Orijen?



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I want to supplement the Orijen I feed my chi's with ZiwiPeak. I bought a trial size today, and they both seem to like the dried food but aren't so keen on the canned version. That is fine, because I didn't really want to feed wet food anyways. I am thinking of feeding a little bit of ZiwiPeak in the morning and then continuing to free-feed Orijen throughout the day. Does that sound okay? I would just feed ZiwiPeak because it would be less hassle to just feed one food, but I am a poor student and it is a little spendy for me($4 a can for wet food, $30 a bag for the dried). Any thoughts are appreciated


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I personally would not free feed especially with supplementing with ZP since ZP tends to chunk dogs up as you're intended to feed such a ridiculously small amount. Maybe feed one ZP meal in the morning & one at night? And FYI...I dispise wet food but canned ZP is much different than most canned foods. Doesn't cause soft poo like many & has no real fillers & such. Same ole meat, organ, vitamins & minerals like the dehydrated with just added gargum (I think it is?) to keep it fresh.

We have six Chi's ranging from 4.5-8lbs & one 2.2lb bag lasts us one week... If you are able to order/buy the 11lb bag you actually get more food for your money. It is more like $115 but a 11lb bag should last 2 Chi's three months feeding primarily that. Just a little info for ya...  I do understand though it's a pricey food but you definitely don't need to feed much of it. That's what most don't understand & just look at the sticker price.

Good luck!!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

You could also consider trying ZP at one meal and Orijen at the other. I get my ZP through petflow.com and it is almost always about $24 a bag and I order 3 small bags at a time and that gives me free shipping. 
ZiwiPeak ZiwiPeak Daily-Dog Cuisine Venison Real Meat Dry Dog Food | PetFlow.com
As puppies, one 2.2 lb. bag lasts the girls 2 weeks.


----------

